# adding both yahoo & gmail to fire?



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I added my Yahoo mail account easily with the email app, but I would also like to add my gmail account. I can't seem to find any way to add a second account within that app.

Any info?

Thanks


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

sbell1 said:


> I added my Yahoo mail account easily with the email app, but I would also like to add my gmail account. I can't seem to find any way to add a second account within that app.
> 
> Any info?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, it was a little weird. On the bottom click on the symbol that's a little box with 3 lines in it. That should have an option to add another account (there'll be a + and will say "Add account.")


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks. I had tapped it and it went to my Yahoo mail. 
I had to hold it and then it opened to allow me to add gmail.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I found it very easy to add mail accounts to the existing email app, but I would have preferred to be able to add the Android Gmail app (the one I have on my Android phone) to be able to use amazon's folders, especially to see stuff marked priority/important first in my inbox, and then all the other stuff.


----------



## sarlen (Nov 18, 2011)

I found a post (linked below) that explains exactly how to add the Google apps to the Fire, and surprisingly it isn't difficult. It does not have the contacts/calendar in it but hopfully someone will post that before to long..

http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle%20customer%20service%20q%20and%20a/ref=cm_cd_pg_pg3?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1GLDPZMNR1X53&cdPage=3&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx1HEHU3OHAKPTT

Just in case Amazon edits his post below is the text;



> Vinh Le says:
> For those who are smart enough to know that developers are working to solve this..and have.. Enjoy
> 
> Gmail App (along with other google apps) will work, it will just take a few steps, if you want full access to the android marketplace you must root your device.
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Obligatory KB warning:  following the steps posted above is likely against terms of service and will probably void your Fire warranty.  So proceed at your own risk.

Note that one can use apps from other places by turning ON the settings that allows installation from unknown sources.  The above procedures are a bit more than that, but apparently needed to get android market content on the fire.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

sarlen said:


> I found a post (linked below) that explains exactly how to add the Google apps to the Fire, and surprisingly it isn't difficult. It does not have the contacts/calendar in it but hopfully someone will post that before to long..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle%20customer%20service%20q%20and%20a/ref=cm_cd_pg_pg3?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1GLDPZMNR1X53&cdPage=3&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx1HEHU3OHAKPTT
> 
> Just in case Amazon edits his post below is the text;


My Internet Security Trend Micro blocked downloading the Android Marketplace file. It alerted that this site is known to download files with viruses. I tried but couldn't get by security.


----------

